# Laguna 14/12 or Rikon 10-325



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

My buddy wants to buy my Grizzly 555 BS. I never got the riser block for it so I am at 6 inch resaw capability right now.

I was looking to replace it with the Rikon 10-325 (1 1/2 HP....13" resaw) or the Laguna 14/12 (1 1/2 HP...12" resaw)

Both have good reviews and supposedly the newer Rikon (Blue) is better than the older Green one.

Difference in price is about 100 bucks or so depending on shipping options etc (Laguna being more)

What would you guys do?
BTW: So far i have not seen a need to resaw more than 13 inches and do no in the future. Of course my Oak tree will fall down and that would change


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

mengtian said:


> My buddy wants to buy my Grizzly 555 BS. I never got the riser block for it so I am at 6 inch resaw capability right now.
> 
> I was looking to replace it with the Rikon 10-325 (1 1/2 HP....13" resaw) or the Laguna 14/12 (1 1/2 HP...12" resaw)
> 
> ...


Rikon. NDAI


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

toolguy1000 said:


> Rikon. NDAI


 Any specific advantage about the Rikon?


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

I bought the Laguna 14 SUV and it's an impressive machine. I would have to think the 14-12 is, as well.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Have you considered a 17" grizzly? It is 17" vs 14". It is 2 hp vs 1-1/2 hp. I have never used any of the three saws.


----------



## dogfather (Feb 9, 2015)

I have the Rikon 10-325 green one. It does a great job for what it is and money. Some issues I have found on it however is, can't really find any after market guide rollers or cool blocks. Small blades 1/4 inch and 3/16th is hard to get to track on center. The yoke for the table top is a little flimsy for re sawing something heavy. Don't get me wrong I do love it for what I have cut with it, and I have done some re saw with a 3/4 inch blade. probably like most people,unless you have lots of money - it's my first and nothing really to compare it to. Bottom line is that if mine were to go crappers, for the price I would probably buy again.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

hwebb99 said:


> Have you considered a 17" grizzly? It is 17" vs 14". It is 2 hp vs 1-1/2 hp. I have never used any of the three saws.


The 17 inch Griz has a 12 1/8 resaw, not much more than the Laguna and less than the Rikon. The Laguna has a bigger table and resaw fence. I am not sure you get 2HP with 110 volts and I do not have 220.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

mengtian said:


> The 17 inch Griz has a 12 1/8 resaw, not much more than the Laguna and less than the Rikon. The Laguna has a bigger table and resaw fence. I am not sure you get 2HP with 110 volts and I do not have 220.


The grizzly won't run on 110 volts.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

hwebb99 said:


> The grizzly won't run on 110 volts.


Not that I am considering it but here is the specs from Grizzly on the 17 inch BS



> Motor: 2 HP, 110V/220V, single-phase, TEFC capacitor start induction, 1725 RPM, 60 Hz, prewired 220V
> Amps: 20A at 110V, 10A at 220V


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

It probably wouldn't run on a 20a breaker.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

hwebb99 said:


> It probably wouldn't run on a 20a breaker.


Why are we discussing a Bandsaw I am not even considering:laughing:

In case anyone is curious I am leaning toward the Laguna. Still want to hear from more folks on thier ideas?


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I would probably go with the Laguna, but I haven't used either saw.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Boy I am having a hard time deciding. Infinity tools has the Rikon for 909.00 ( no taxes and shipping inclluded.

The best I can find for the Laguna is 1172.00 (shipping and no taxes) I hate these life altering decisions. Picking a wife was easy compared to this:laughing:


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I've been going through the same decision process recently between the rikon and the craftsman clone....I feel your pain.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Does the Laguna come with a good blade, like the resaw king?


----------



## dogfather (Feb 9, 2015)

My 10-325 green machine outside of color looks identical to the new model Rikon. Maybe that says a lot, not much to change. 3/8" wide and larger blades are easy to set tracking, but when doing bandsaw boxes and using a more narrow blade 3/16th and 1/4 it's much more difficult. Maybe just my machine, like I said before I have nothing to compare it to. Maybe owners of different makes have the same issues? The guide rollers are a little bit difficult as well. You get them set just right then tighten and they're either too tight or just the opposite. After I got used to what to expect when setting them, no worries. I do a lot of work on mine and I do like it. I guess like anything you learn your tools and compensate a little.


----------



## teahbear (Feb 13, 2015)

I just bought a Laguna for under a 1000.00. Woodcraft had 10% off of it. It does not come with a blade.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

mengtian said:


> Why are we discussing a Bandsaw I am not even considering:laughing:
> 
> In case anyone is curious I am leaning toward the Laguna. Still want to hear from more folks on thier ideas?


Sounds like you want the Laguna but don't like the price. Time to get the penny jar out:yes:


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Rebelwork said:


> Sounds like you want the Laguna but don't like the price. Time to get the penny jar out:yes:


That about sums it up:yes:


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Laguna Tools is moving their corporate headquarters March 1 and have said there will be discounts available. You might give them a shout and just ask what they have in store for the 14-12. Also, I get emails of Laguna discounts from Rockler (where I bought my SUV) and Woodcraft of at least 10% several times each year, so you might check with them, as well.


----------



## teahbear (Feb 13, 2015)

Wood craft said they are going on sale and they can offer the sale price ahead of time. That's why I got 10% off saw and saw blades.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

mengtian said:


> Any specific advantage about the Rikon?


not only is the 10-325 a superior product, the company standing behind it is first rate. i've seen too many posts in this ans other forums lamenting about the less than customer centric focus of Laguna's customer support. and when you look at other types of tools, like table saws, i believe i saw Knottscott note that the same saw sold by a less price brand was sold by laguna for a substantially higher price. paying for features is a value based decision. paying for marketing is, IMHO, just a waste of money. if the 10-325 is anything like my 10-340 (which replaced a less than satisfactory 18" Jet BS), buying the 10-325 is a decision you'll probably never regret.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

teahbear said:


> Wood craft said they are going on sale and they can offer the sale price ahead of time. That's why I got 10% off saw and saw blades.


Thanks. I will check with Woodcraft.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

OK, dumb question. What is that thing sticking out in the center of the Rikon BS fence? It is in the middle. Is that an illusion or is it something that gets in the way?


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

It is a poor mans resaw fence. You can move the board to adjust for drift.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Dumb question... Why are you set on only these two saws and not looking for better or cheaper optioned saws? Just curious...


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

It's a resaw post. 

Standard equipment for larger bandsaws. I will say that this one looks cheap compared to my jet. I am sure it functions fine though. 

It allows you so set your fence for drift in the normal material you cut and just slap the resaw post on when you go to cut something much thicker and not have to readjust the fence. The board against the post determines the thickness of the cut and you can angle the board to compensate for drift.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Rebelwork said:


> Dumb question... Why are you set on only these two saws and not looking for better or cheaper optioned saws? Just curious...


That is two options there: you asked about better OR cheaper. You can always buy BETTER. But I do have a budget. What saw is BETTER for the price range I am looking at. And are there saws CHEAPER that are as good as the two I am looking at.

I am not limiting myself to these two. In fact, I was set on getting the Rikon but then I started reading reviews on the Laguna.

As a consumer I do research and look at the "reviews" by professional online and also ask my fellow woodworkers thier thoughts.

Do you know of a BS that is in my price range or cheaper that is 1 1/2 HP (110V) that is a good quality BS that I am not looking at. I am willing to keep an open mind.

But I do not want something cheaper unless it performs the same. I of course would like better, but it can't exceed my budget nor power requirments.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

You already shot down grizzly. Powermatic, and jet don't fit your budget. Have you looked for a used saw? I scored a very lightly used jet 18" for $700. I would still give the grizzly saws a second look.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

hwebb99 said:


> You already shot down grizzly. Powermatic, and jet don't fit your budget. Have you looked for a used saw? I scored a very lightly used jet 18" for $700. I would still give the grizzly saws a second look.
> 
> View attachment 129721


I wish I could find a used one. I check craigslist all the time and nothing ever seems to fit the bill. I have not discounted Grizzlies out right. In fact, I just relooked them. But as far as footprint, power, reviews, overall the Girz's are still a notch below the Laguna and Rikon. To be quite honest, I know I would be happy with either one.

One thing I am concerned about it is to have a BS with a steel frame.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

My jet has a steel frame, and I haven't had any problems with it.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

toolguy1000 said:


> i've seen too many posts in this ans other forums lamenting about the less than customer centric focus of Laguna's customer support.


I understand Laguna's customer service *used* to be pretty poor but I've been dealing with them now for about 6 months and *they've been excellent* the entire time. I would give them a solid 10/10 all day long. :thumbsup:


----------



## teahbear (Feb 13, 2015)

Wood craft told me that they also could give me 15% off the 10" jet.. Don't know about the larger one. I have heard they are good saws. It might be a option


----------



## Sunstealer73 (Feb 20, 2015)

I went back and forth on these two too. I ended up buying the 10-325 at Sears of all places. I picked it up last weekend and assembled it and made some test cuts. I'm pleased with it so far and it was about $300 cheaper than the Laguna. Sears still has it on sale for $799. If you have a Sears card, you can also get an extra 5% off or 12-months 0% financing. I did the 0% and am getting a new jointer too. Still trying to decide between Jet and Grizzly on that.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

teahbear said:


> Wood craft told me that they also could give me 15% off the 10" jet.. Don't know about the larger one. I have heard they are good saws. It might be a option


anything new from jet is paying more than is necessary for the functionality received. all their tools are made in china, just like almost every other new power tool available today. But, they are a very nice white color and their marketing is extremely good.


----------



## cave62 (Feb 16, 2015)

Congratulations on your new purchase!! Keep me posted on how you like your new bsaw. I'm in the market for a new BS.


----------



## davevand (Feb 23, 2015)

I had this same decision last December and I decided to buy the Laguna 14/12. The Laguna is really a resaw bandsaw. It does not come from the factory with any blades. With the ceramic guides you cannot use a blade less than 3/8” (I think, I would need to check). If you do a lot of resawing this is the bandsaw you want, it is rock solid and resaws better than my old 14” bandsaw would ever do. I did keep my old 14” bandsaw and have a ¼ blade on it all the time.


----------



## tom d (Oct 23, 2013)

I would go with the Laguna. If you talk to the factory sales guy you can probably talk them out of a blade.
I started with a Jet 14" with the riser block. Not enough power. I ultimately bought an 18" 3000 laguna. Wish the SUV had been out then. I am a little limited on shop size, so the 18" 3000 takes up a little more room than I'd like.


----------



## centerisl (Jan 2, 2015)

I have the Rikon 10-325 (green) and am rather happy with it after replacing the stock blade. Removing the table (suggested for setting up blades) is a bit of a pain, and they have a ridiculous baffle that reduces about 2/3 of the dust collection (am considering modifying), but I think it's a great machine for the money.

But I'm also pretty interested in the Steel City tools with the current Wood Werks 25% Steel City discount (and $49 shipping). That makes their 14" 1.75hp with 12" resaw $573 delivered.


----------



## cave62 (Feb 16, 2015)

centerisl said:


> I have the Rikon 10-325 (green) and am rather happy with it after replacing the stock blade. Removing the table (suggested for setting up blades) is a bit of a pain, and they have a ridiculous baffle that reduces about 2/3 of the dust collection (am considering modifying), but I think it's a great machine for the money.
> 
> But I'm also pretty interested in the Steel City tools with the current Wood Werks 25% Steel City discount (and $49 shipping). That makes their 14" 1.75hp with 12" resaw $573 delivered.


Where did you see the steel city saw? I can't find it on their website? The closest one I see is in the 14" cat. is the 2 speed 1.5hp hybrid for 1k.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

That's a good deal on their deluxe model...kinda makes me wanna pull the trigger..


----------



## centerisl (Jan 2, 2015)

cave62 said:


> Where did you see the steel city saw? I can't find it on their website? The closest one I see is in the 14" cat. is the 2 speed 1.5hp hybrid for 1k.


Well, that's funny - it was on the same page as the hybrids when I looked at it on my phone (mobile site?) the other night. But now it's on the "Specials" page on their main site.

Correction - it was on the SC Bandsaw page on the Wood Werks site!


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Can you beleive I still not have made up my mind LOL..................I really need to buy either one this week.

If I get the Rikon would you guys recommend getting after market guides?


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

I ordered the Rikon 10-325 today from Sears. 799 minus Sears rward points I have (120) so that came to 680 or so and no taxes. I will pick it up at the store when it arrives.


----------



## Sunstealer73 (Feb 20, 2015)

You mentioned the guides above. They seem pretty good, but take a little time to adjust properly. It has what I think are called "euro" guides - ball bearings on the sides and behind for both the upper and lower guides. I resawed some 8/4 red oak that was 8 inches wide into three 1/2" drawer fronts this weekend. It worked really well and that's still with the stock blade that comes with it. I have a new 1/2" Wood Slicer and a 3/16" for scrollwork from Highlands, but haven't tried swapping them yet.


----------

